# Adobe Premiere(pro): help plz (anfänger)



## SlipknotMaggot (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi
Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe 1545 Bilder (gerenderte bilder)
25Bilder (PAL system) ergeben dabei 1sec.
Füge ich nun dort bilder ein geht ein bild schon ne sec oder so.
Wie änder ich das system so das 25Bilder genau 1sec sind?

ich weiss nur das es gehn soll da ich das gelesen habe. (leider stand da nicht wies geht)


----------



## Erpel (24. Dezember 2003)

Du muss die Dauer eines Bildes auf 1frame einstellen.
Das geht standartmäßig irgendwo in den Projekteinstellungen - Habe aber nur die version 6.5, kann dir also nicht genau sagen wo.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (24. Dezember 2003)

jo habe ich mir fast gedacht.
habe jetzt auch gefunden wie man EIN Bild verändern kann.
mir will doch jetzt keine sagen das ich das 1545 machen muss. 
dann kann man das program gleich an die wand klatschen und sagen was ein sch... prog. kann ich nicht einfach alle 1545 bilder reinladen alle markieren und dann 61.8 sec eingeben? denn 1545/25 macht 61.8.


sehr benutzerunfreundlich das prog.  

bitte helft mir.


----------



## Erpel (25. Dezember 2003)

Nein, in den Optionen (Sorry hab mich vertan).
Such mal. Es gibt ne Einstellung: Standartlänge importierter Einzelbilder.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

Hab das jetzt hin bekommen.
Man muss unter Standbilder in den einstellungen die frames von 150 auf 1 frame herab sätzen.
1.01min geht das movie und ist 219MB das ist echt abgefahren
die wav ist da das kleinste übel mit 10MB.
zwei versionen habe ich nun eine durch Bilder super qualli 219MB(mit premiere)
und eine DIVX mit 17MB und schlechter qualli.(mit 3ds max).

kann ich jetzt die jpegs, wenn ich sie in das avi render auch in dvix rendern? unter premiere.


----------



## Bypass41 (25. Dezember 2003)

@SlipknotMaggot

Achte bitte ein wenig auf deine Ausdrucksweise. Näheres zu Standbildern im Handbuch, Kapitel 2, Seite 67. Im Normalfall rendert Premiere Pro mit dem Mainconcept DV-Codec. Wenn du einen anderen möchtest, dann kannst du dies in den Projekteinstellungen ändern -> Handbuch oder F1.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

schon klar
aber finde mal in so einem fetten ding, was du wissen willst wenn du nicht genau weisst, nach was du suchen sollst.


----------



## kasper (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SlipknotMaggot _
> *1.01min geht das movie und ist 219MB das ist echt abgefahren
> die wav ist da das kleinste übel mit 10MB.
> zwei versionen habe ich nun eine durch Bilder super qualli 219MB(mit premiere)
> ...



Mit DivX kann man auch eine sehr gute Qualität hinbekommen. Du hast wahrscheinlich die Bitrate zu niedrig gestellt, oder irgend etwas falsch eingestellt.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> *Mit DivX kann man auch eine sehr gute Qualität hinbekommen. Du hast wahrscheinlich die Bitrate zu niedrig gestellt, oder irgend etwas falsch eingestellt. *



weisst du wie ich dann anstatt in avi zu rendern in divx rendern kann?
meine mit premiere.

das problem ist nämlich.
wenn ich mit 3ds max render 1545 bilder dann dauert das im divx format 3 stunden.(auflösung 250x250 oder so) in jpeg format hat das 12 stunden (auflösung 640x480)gedauert. wenn mein rechner abkackt habe ich die einzelnen bilder und setze dann da an wo er abgekackt ist und render weiter. im divx format würde das nicht gegen weil er direckt ein film rendert.
darum brauche ich auch premiere um die bilder dann zusammen zu führen.
in den büchern die ich habe steht das auch drin das man das lieber in bilder rendert als, als movie. ( wenn es eine sehr lange animation ist (im rendern lange)).
also müste ich jetzt wissen wie ich die 1545 bilder die nun in premiere sind so render das es durch das format dvix wird.

ich hoffe ihr konntet folgen.

oder anders:
ich habe ja nun das 219MB avi kann ich jetzt mit einem andern prog (ka welches) es zum divx konvertieren? wie man das mit mp3 und wav tut.

freue mich über jede hilfe


----------



## Bypass41 (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

schau doch mal bei *Doom9* vorbei.


----------



## kasper (25. Dezember 2003)

Du kannst die 219MB avi mit VirtualDub umwandeln. Eventuell musst du noch ein DV-Codec bei dir installieren.


Ich rendere meine 3D Animationen auch immer in Einzelbilder. Danach lade ich die fertiggerenderten Bilder in meinen 3D-Programm als Backgound in einer neuen LEEREN Szene und lasse es als AVI berechen. Man kann auch VirtualDub verwenden, um aus den Einzelbilder ein Video zu machen. Allerdings müssen die Einzelbilder als TGA oder BMP vorliegen.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

was sol den so ein DV-codec sein. habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
und warum braucht man das?
was macht es?

EDIT:http://www.mainconcept.de/codecs.shtml
hmm ok hier scheint alles wichtige zu stehen.
dachte es reicht wenn man premiere hat aber nein braucht nochmehr produkte um das zu schaffen was man will. hmmm ....


----------



## kasper (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe den  DV-Codec erwähnt, weil du mit Premiere dein Video wahrscheinlich mit den DV-Codec erstellt hast. Jedenfalls würde die Dateigrösse zu den DV-Codec passen. Du müsstes aber mit Premiere auch andere Video-Codecs auwählen können. Weitere fragen zu Premiere werde ich nicht beantworten können, weil ich Premiere niemals verwenden werde.
Übrigens braucht man für dein Vorhaben Premiere überhaupt nicht. 3D Max  reicht  völlig aus, und VirtualDub ist sogar kostenlos. 


DV bedeutete Digital Video.  Videos von DV-Camcorder  werden meisten über FireWire von den Schnittprogramm mit  den DV-Codec aufgenommen.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

aha sehr interessant
dann werde ich mir mal VirtualDub genauer anschauen.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

wooooooooooow krass
Habe das 17MB movie jetzt richtig in dvix gewandelt ist jetzt auch nur noch mit divx player anzuschauen. da sind jetzt 8MB draus geworden. derbe krass.
mit der readme habe ich es geschaft. (mit VirtualDub)
http://www.divxonline.de/knowhow/avi_mpeg4.htm

Jetzt habe ich mir naklar gedacht gleich mal mit dem fetten teil versuchen (219MB) aber wenn ich das öffnen will, kommt voll die error message: (ich tipp einfach mal alles ab)
"VirtaulDub Error:
Couldn´t locate decompressor for format 'dvsd' (unknown)

VirtualDub requires a Video for Windows (VFW) compatible codec to decompress video. DirectShow codec, such as those used by Windows Media Player, are not suitable."

nochmal zur erklärung wie das 219MB grosse file zusammen gestellt wurde.
(PAL 25frames System bei neu ausgewählt).Also, 1545 jpegs in Premiere pro eingelesen und das Standbild auf 1 frame gestellt. ca 1.01min. dazu noch ne wav von ca 1min. dann nur noch enter gedrückt.

@kasper
du meinst ich brauche premiere nicht.
wie bekomme ich es dann hin das ich mit virtualdub 1545bilder zu einem Movie bekomme?

danke für jede hilfe


----------



## kasper (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich hatte mit meiner Vermutung Recht. Die Fehlermeldung von VirtuaDub bedeutet, dass du noch ein  DV-Codec installieren musst. Du kannst es z.B. von MainConcept herunterladen. Das Wasserzeichen in der Demoversion wird ignoriert, weil du es ja in DivX  umwandelt.

Wie man die Einzelbilder ohne Premiere zu einen Video macht, habe ich bereits weiter oben beschrieben.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> *
> Ich rendere meine 3D Animationen auch immer in Einzelbilder. Danach lade ich die fertiggerenderten Bilder in meinen 3D-Programm als Backgound in einer neuen LEEREN Szene und lasse es als AVI berechen. Man kann auch VirtualDub verwenden, um aus den Einzelbilder ein Video zu machen. Allerdings müssen die Einzelbilder als TGA oder BMP vorliegen. *



ja ok hier steht es. aber ich werde daraus nicht wirklich schlau.
ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich mal eben 1545 bilder mit 3ds max lade um dann die in ein movie zu rendern.
ich weiss zwar wie man ein backround macht aber nur mit einem bild nicht aber mit 1545. die müssen ja als frame abgespielt werden.

EDIT: schonmal fettes danke kasper das mit dem DV-codec  jetzt. kann das movie in virtualdub laden. mega besten dank. jetzt noch das mit den bildern/rendern hin bekommen und ich bin richtig zufrienden.
EDIT2: woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aus 219MB sind 16.6Mb geworden das ist jawohl mehr als unglaublich


----------



## kasper (25. Dezember 2003)

3ds max hat die Einzelbilder durchnummeriert. Du musst diese durchnummerierten Bilder als Sequenz laden oder so einstellen, dass es als Sequenz behandelt wird. Normalerweise braucht man nur das erste Bild zu laden. Der Rest wird automatisch geladen, und bei jeden Frame wird das Bild automatisch gewechselt.




> aus 219MB sind 16.6Mb geworden das ist jawohl mehr als unglaublich


 Wenn du bei DivX die Bitrate änders, bekommst du eine ander Grösse raus. Ich verwende immer  1Pass Quality Base (95%-98%), und wenn ich es auf den MB genau haben will, dann nehme ich 2Pass.

Du kannst auch noch den Ton in mp3 umwandeln, das wird die Datei noch kleiner.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

Hmm ich blick das nicht was du mir sagen willst.
ich brächte eher ne anleitung.
das einzige was ich kann in dem fall
- render
- umgebung
- map zuweisen
- bitmap
- bild aussuchen

und schon habe ich "1" hintergrundbild.
ich kann da leider kein multi select machen.

naja wenn das jetzt so nicht weisst hab ich halt pech gehabt aber mit premiere gehts dann ja auch. brauche dann halt nur ein prog mehr in der ganzen prozedure.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> *
> Du kannst auch noch den Ton in mp3 umwandeln, das wird die Datei noch kleiner. *



und wo mache ich das?
wenn du helfen willst must etwas genauer werden. das sowas geht kann ich mir auch denken aber nur wie ist die frage.
unter virtualdub:
soll ich da die bestehende datei wav in mp3 umwandeln?
oder ohne wave dann mp3 einfügen?
mach ich das mit virtualdub oder unter config bei divx?
wenn wo und wie?
habe keine mp3 "checkbox" oder so gefunden.

ps: ich bin so kurz davor, das beste wissen in quali und grösse hin zu bekommen.
das ist wirklich sehr wichtig für mich.


----------



## Bypass41 (25. Dezember 2003)

@ SlipknotMaggot 

Wo ist denn dein Problem? Du willst eine Einzelbildsequenz aus Max als DivX render, OK. Audio ist wohl nicht dabei. Als DV-Avi mit dem Mainconcept-Demo rendern ist dir zu groß, OK. Also ab ins DivX-Format. Alle nötigen Infos hat dir kasper gegeben. Schau dir Virtualdub mal in Ruhe an.


----------



## kasper (25. Dezember 2003)

@SlipknotMaggot
Eine Anleitung findest du bei AnimeDigital  unter Anleitungen.  Es ist dort die 4. Anleitung. Da wird auch beschrieben wie man den Ton umwandelt.


----------



## SlipknotMaggot (25. Dezember 2003)

ok ich merke schon.
schein euch wohl schon zu nerven.
naja pech gehabt.
also danke für das erstmal.
muss ich mich wo anders weiter durchkämpfen....

EDIT: so habe jetzt die 16MB nochmal auf 10MB runtergeschraubt nur wegen dem sound. ich denke damit kann ich zufrieden sein.

EDIT2: die page ist echt cool da dort die cuts von One piece aufgelistet sind.
ist ja echt derbe krass. Meine lieblings Anime serie, wie gerne würde ich alle auf dvd haben ungeschnitten...


----------



## starcorp (29. Dezember 2003)

jetzt pass mal auf! 
mach dir mal die mühe eine bedienungsanleitung zu lesen.  ALLES was du hier fragst steht im handbuch! 
jeder codec, ob video oder audio, den du unter windows installierst, taucht im premiere auf. du musst windows avi für video auswählen. danach ein häkchen bei neu rendern machen. den passenden codec auswählen. unter optionen die qualität und somit auch die größe des files einstellen. unter audio codecs taucht wenn du einen mp3 encoder installiert hast auch diese möglichkeit  auf. exportieren und fertig. gruß! jan


----------

